#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Συνέδριο: α) Μελέτες ενεργειακής απόδοσης κτιρίων με τον ΚΕΝΑΚ - β) Ρύθμιση ημιυπαιθρίων χώρων, Καρδίτσα, 17.09.2010

## Xάρης

Ενημερωτικό Σεμινάριο για τον Ν. 3843/10 (ημιυπαίθριοι) και τον ΚΕΝΑΚ

*Πότε :* Παρασκευή, 17.09.2010, 18:00~20:30
*Πού :* Καρδίτσα, Αίθουσα Eμπορικού Βιομηχανικού Επιμελητηρίου Καρδίτσας.
*Θέμα :* «Energy Building - Ρύθμιση»

Την εκδήλωση διοργανώνει για την πλήρη ενημέρωση των μελών του, το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο – Τμήμα Κεντρικής & Δυτικής Θεσσαλίας, με την συνεργασία και την ευγενική χορηγία της Civiltech Α.Ε..
Κατά τη διάρκεια της θα γίνει παρουσίαση των νέων εφαρμογών Energy Building 2010 και Ρύθμιση της CivilTech.

*Πρόγραμμα εκδήλωσης :*

18:00 : Προσέλευση, παραλαβή υλικού.18.15-18.30 : Ταυτότητα κτιρίου - Ρύθμιση ημιυπαίθριων χώρων και υπερβάσεων δόμησης. Νομοθετικό πλαίσιο, διαδικασίες (Ν.3843/10).18.30-19.00 : Εκπόνηση μελετών σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό ενεργειακής απόδοσης κτιρίων. Νομοθετικό πλαίσο. Τεχνικές οδηγίες ΤΟΤΕΕ. Τρόπος εφαρμογής.19.00-19.30 : Διάλειμμα-Καφές.19.30.00-20.30 : Μελέτες με τον νέο ΚΕΝΑΚ. Εκπόνηση μελέτης ενεργειακής απόδοσης κτιρίων με την εφαρμογή Energy Building της Civiltech.
*Εισηγητές :* Αλέξανδρος Βουσβούνης, Πολιτικός Μηχ/κός (Civiltech) - Φένια Ντούσικου, Πολιτικός Μηχ/κός

*Κόστος Συμμετοχής :* ΔΩΡΕΑΝ

*Ηλεκτρονική εγγραφή :* http://www.civiltech.gr/seminars

*Πληροφορίες :* 210 6003034 ή στείλτε email

*Πηγή :* Ενημερωτικό email της CivilTech

----------

